# EVA foam grips



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it better to shape grips on the lathe then install on rod, or just shape them after they are installed. I usually shape after grips and reel seat are installed but this time I am using the winding checks and dont want to scuff them up while shaping.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Get them sanded and prepped on a mandrel and than install. Clean up really good then after they set up sand again with 400 grit up to the winding check.


----------



## Bill Ballou (Apr 13, 2009)

Should be able to sand on mandrel to what you want. Then install.Final sand with 220 should be ready to go. Good luck-Bill


----------

